# Camouflage And Christmas Lights



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 23, 2015)

_  Upfront I stole that title from a Rodney Carrington song._
_But it made me stop and think....I'v been running around trying to get the house ready for the holidays....with not one thought to what it takes to insure that privilege.......right now as I type this there are men and women around the world standing in harms way to keep me and mine safe to enjoy this in peace......words can not describe the feelings I have for there sacrifice.....Thank You don't cover it.......Freedom ain't Free.....it must be defended at all times and in all places or it will be lost......To all those around the world that keep the wolf from our door please come home safe to enjoy what you earned.....Your sacrifice will never be forgotten....._
_***G***
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
****_


----------



## brav65 (Dec 23, 2015)

Amen Brother. My biggest regret in life is not having attended the Airforce Academy after being accepted and getting a congressional sponsor.  My thanks to the sacrifice of all those who defend our liberty!

Brooks


----------



## silence dogood (Dec 23, 2015)

You bet that freedom ain't cheap.  About two weeks ago my son left Kuwait and a month before that, he was in Iraq. He is now with his wife and three kids.  Best Xmas present that our family ever got.  Mark


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Dec 24, 2015)

***G***
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
****


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 24, 2015)

I have seen that video many times now and it still raises the hair on the back of my neck. Tears these old eyes everytime. Thank you for posting it here.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 24, 2015)

As much as I would like to pen a brief response, I cannot, because that poem says so much, so very well, and in a manner better than what I could ever do.


----------

